# Any thoughts on this melted looking print?



## uWantitWear (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you please share your thoughts on what is going on here? I can't stress enough how careful I try to be with not over "gel'n" the underbase and how much attention I pay to the curing process....It is an ongoing problem I am having but not every shirt is effected. 

Workhorse Power House Quartz Dryer (8 ft conveyor)
Digital Temp set at 340 degrees
dwell time at about 55 seconds.

I have the best luck running these settings... slowing down the conveyor even a hair could result in the ink boiling/bubbling up.... and I am still getting under cured shirts.

Maybe my issue is with the underbase? very hard to tell.

- I'd be Pulling My Hair Out, If I had any.

Thanks


----------



## uWantitWear (Nov 4, 2010)

I would post a pic... if I could figure out how. 

Worked on a different thread. =/


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am not seeing anything wrong in your printing yet!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Is your element set at 340 or is that the reading you're getting from the print surface? If you get a 340 reading from the print (edges too) you should be fine on the cure.


----------

